# CRITIQUE MY SHOOTING.....AND DON'T HOLD BACK



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

WENT TO THE RANGE TONIGHT. BROUGHT MY NEW 38/357 REVOLER AND A RUGER 345 THAT JUST REC'D NEW NIGHT SIGHTS.
AS YOU CAN SEE, I WAS CONSISTENTLY A LITTLE HIGH BUT TO THE LEFT. I NEVER WENT IN THE OTHER DIRECTION.
ANYONE THINK IT HAS TO DO WITH HOW MUCH FINGER I'M PUTTING ON THE TRIGGER? I'M RIGHT HANDED, BTW.
THESE WERE OFFHAND AT 7-10 YARDS. 50 ROUNDS OF 38 SPL AND 100 ROUNDS OF 45 ACP.
THE PHOTO THAT REALLY SURPISED ME WAS THE ONE WITH THE SHOOT N SEE TARGET ON THE PAPER TARGET. THAT'S PROBABLY SIX SHOOT N SEE TARGETS IN THE SAME SPOT TONIGHT.
(I TOOK AN ADDITIONAL 10 SHOTS AT A LOWER SHOOT N SEE TARGET WHEN I STARTED, BEFORE GETTING INTO THE THREE BOXES OF AMMO THAT PRODUCED THE 150 SHOTS MENTIONED ABOVE.)

ANY DEEP OR PROFOUND THOUGHTS? THEY'RE APPRECIATED!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good groups.
But it does look as though either there's not enough finger pad on the trigger causing push to the left...or you're getting enough finger pad on the trigger but not pulling straight back or gripping pistol tighter as your squeezing the trigger causing everything to go left. All that is If'n the pistol is sighted in.
Would check the 'not enough finger pad on the trigger' first since hitting high left is usually the result for a right hand shooter.
One of the best telltale tools I've ever used for working on trigger/grip control was a laser sight.
Whatever the case...its consistant.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cap lock sucks worse than your shooting. Quit yelling!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Grouping is excellent, shows very consistent control. If the pictures are time-ordered, the second shows an upper subgroup that is either hand/wrist/arm getting tired or you're varying the grip to add pressure at the heel of your hand, like a flinch.

I would simply recommend adjusting the sights to move point of impact right until you get nominal centering.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

IMO…if during your barrage of shots you never made any adjustments to the sights then you are shooting very well with a great off hand group…but if you are dead on from a rest and then shot that group off handed then I would bet it’s your grip…just my two cents


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Would welcome you to my Platoon anytime. Very consistent.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

bobk said:


> Cap lock sucks worse than your shooting. Quit yelling!


Sometimes, it's just easier to read in all Caps. Obviously, I didn't mean to yell. 

Thanks to all for your comments. Please feel free to keep them coming!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Just move the target slightly to the left.😁


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking at this with a fresh cup of coffee the following morning, I've determined that there was some type of "force field" protecting the red dot in the middle of the target last night.
I can't back that up, though.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like your pulling it in anticipation like that chart says.
Not bad at all for keeping your eyes closed


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

stock grips ?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

bustedrod said:


> stock grips ?


The Ruger GP100 and the Ruger P345 were both totally stock....other than the night sights that got added to the P345.
I've put thin VZ grips on my Beretta 92 and 96 which I usually shoot......and I don't seem to have this "problem" with those guns. That 92/96 platform is by far my favorite and what I typically shoot.
Those Beretta's obviously have bigger frames. I wonder if that Beretta frame size and thin grips just fits my hand better.
I have the same problem of hitting to the left with my EDC which is a Sig P365......that intentionally has a very, very small frame.

p.s. - 38 Special ammo still appears to be in short supply.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> The Ruger GP100 and the Ruger P345 were both totally stock....other than the night sights that got added to the P345.
> I've put thin VZ grips on my Beretta 92 and 96 which I usually shoot......and I don't seem to have this "problem" with those guns. That 92/96 platform is by far my favorite and what I typically shoot.
> Those Beretta's obviously have bigger frames. I wonder if that Beretta frame size and thin grips just fits my hand better.
> I have the same problem of hitting to the left with my EDC which is a Sig P365......that intentionally has a very, very small frame.
> ...


I purchased .38 special from Lucky Gunner recently and thought the price was very reasonable. I purchased 250 rounds that came in the same shipment.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> bobk.., I hit all those, so what is wrong?
> 
> View attachment 481967


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Get the 1911 out and put the shotgun away. 😁


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

bobk said:


> View attachment 481967


That's pretty similar to the one I used years ago. I simplified it for a friend a few years back.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

*berkshirepresident check your messages*


----------



## CPTCUFFS (Jun 13, 2021)

Sometimes with two handed shooting hooking the off hand index finger on the trigger guard can do this.


----------

